# Travel Destinations > South America >  If you're looking to record your screen and save it, there are many options. You can

## johnwhat

If you're looking to record your screen and save it, there are many options. You can use a free online screen recorder, or you can download a desktop version of one that's been optimized for Windows 10 and 8 (or 7).

Online Screen Capture Software: The best free screen recording software available today! Our team has created an excellent tool which allows you to record video from your computer screen so that others can watch your activities in real time without having any

----------

